# Grandson's arrow caught leaving the bow



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Now that's some skill. Great shot!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

No wonder you can't shoot anymore....gave all your mojo to your grandson....I know, I know....what's my excuse
Great shot.....both of ya!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool pic!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pic! I see he is already shooting better than you just from the photo!!!! LOL!!:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I think he is officially ready. Can you say 5 ring grandpa. Now go get that kids arrow so he can shoot it again!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be bringing him to the club before long. He likes walking trough the woods shooting targets. :smile:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

you are one lucky dude.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice follow through........ Are you sure you are related?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

carlosii said:


> you are one lucky dude.


As far as the pix, my daughter actually took it. But I do consider myself lucky/blessed to have two wonderful grand children. 



Kstigall said:


> Nice follow through........ Are you sure you are related?


Give me a few more sessions with him, I'll have him dropping the bow arm in no time. :tongue:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Give me a few more sessions with him, I'll have him dropping the bow arm in no time. :tongue:


:aww: Poor child. If he shows any promise send him up to Virginia before he gets dragged down into the morass of Carowhiner stick flinging........ Better not coach him or I'm calling protective services!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Great Pic Lee...

Good to see you're starting him young...

Now gop get him a real coach before he learns to shoot like you...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

And it looks like his bow is still in one piece.. must not be a Hoyt! bahahahahaha


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

golfingguy27 said:


> And it looks like his bow is still in one piece.. must not be a Hoyt! bahahahahaha


This coming from a guy that shoots a Pull Shoot Explode or Parts Scatterd Everywhere


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> This coming from a guy that shoots a Pull Shoot Explode or Parts Scatterd Everywhere


Lol... actually I shoot three of them... love my Precision Shooting Equipment.....


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

golfingguy27 said:


> Lol... actually I shoot three of them... love my Precision Shooting Equipment.....


The 3rd one is actually Pretty S#!tty Equipment


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> The 3rd one is actually Pretty S#!tty Equipment


lol.. pretty sure Chance, Dietmar, Nathan, and a bunch of others would beg to differ..


----------

